# Anyone ever fish Angel Lake... off M-57 Rockford area?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

It's just south of M-57, just east of Northland drive (which makes it south of Rockford and west of Greenville). You got the location now??? LOL!!! The fishing counter guy at Dicks Sporting Goods told me there is a place to rent boats... $12 a day, electric motors are welcome. He says there are big bass, lots of average to small sized pike, and some slab gills.

Has anyone ever been on this lake?


----------



## BassTech (Mar 19, 2002)

yep, a couple of times. lot of bass,nothing HUGE, but respectable. couple of NICE pike, did not fish for gills.

we tossed in a canoe. i seem to remember though, the same thing about there being a boat rental, but i am not sure.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

He forgot to add there's some awful nice crappie too Mike...
Gimme a call if ya want to yap about it - it's a nice little lake and is private so it's PEACFUL compared to other places...
I've fished it quite a few times , mostly on ice in 22 below windchills , but from a boat a few times.

I think I want a Tacoma 4X4!!


R


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

SIL lives on that lake. Small pike some bass, crappies and small gills.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

i've lived out there for the last 6 years and never heard of that lake.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

dtg said:


> i've lived out there for the last 6 years and never heard of that lake.


Its off M-57 and Harvard. South of M-57 about a half mile is Angel lk. rd.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> It's just south of M-57, just east of Northland drive (which makes it south of Rockford and west of Greenville).


If by south of rockford you mean North East of rockford, then yes, its south of rockford...:lol: 


Never fished it even though its less than 10 miles from my house.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

OH heck... it was late (for me... dman 3rd shift) south, east, up, down, they all start to look alike to me after I get out of work!


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

It can be a riot tip up fishing for northerns in the winter. Not alot of size, but usually good action. I have seen 20" + bass come out of there also.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

gomer said:


> If by south of rockford you mean North East of rockford, then yes, its south of rockford...:lol:
> 
> 
> Never fished it even though its less than 10 miles from my house.



:lol::lol::lol:
Or at least south of heaven...
:evilsmile


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Fished there off and on nearly 20 years through the ice. Big bass caught early in the ice season on tip-ups. Good sized crappie also on bait, all on the deeper part of the lake. A lot of hammer handles on tip-ups also but, lost a couple bruisers (biting off dacron line WITH the sinker) in my time on this lake.
Has good ice fishing action and potential for brute fish in my opinion.


----------



## burkdog24 (Aug 12, 2016)

I looked on google maps but could not see where public access was....Can anyone fill me in ? Thanks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

burkdog24 said:


> I looked on google maps but could not see where public access was....Can anyone fill me in ? Thanks


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...e-off-m-57-rockford-area.146074/#post-1240172

NONE.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

When I fished it years ago , a waterfront landowner ran a launch and rentals.

Last heard he did not do that anymore.
That was my access.No gas motors allowed run on lake.
Charged a couple or few bucks to use the launch.
Said he had tagged bass in there and wanted them for info,but I did not catch any.
Smallwater , had a couple nice spots on it at the right times.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Right near my house fished it years ago a landowner had paid parking then .We only ice fished and caught lots of crappie and smallish pike .


----------



## Fischyboy (7 mo ago)

Sorry for reviving and old thread but does anyone know for sure if the guy who used to rent boats has stopped doing that? I used to go here in the 90's when I was in college. I would love to take my daughter there if it is still a thing.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

GL getting an answer on this...
I have not been there for a couple decades now I believe.
Interested myself, even though I've got some great waters nearby.
👌


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

The guy that used to rent boats passed away and the son owns the property. He doesnt do boat rentals anymore

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Sounds about right timewise...
Not that I make it over that way very often, but I fished it a bit in my earlier days and it's sad to see another great outdoor resource fall to the wayside. 😕
May the old gentleman rest in peace also. 
Thanks for posting, I'll keep those memories closer now!
🙏


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Never had a bad time fishing there.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yup!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

As I stated in 2006, my SIL lives on the lake. No public access and no boat rentals anymore.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> As I stated in 2006, my SIL lives on the lake. No public access and no boat rentals anymore.


Think she'd let us borrow her boat?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Pontoon with no motor last I knew


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Pontoon with no motor last I knew
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Some tough paddling a pontoon...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

They use it for an extended dock


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What a waste lol


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> What a waste lol


Years ago they took it to someone from this site to get worked on. Never got it back. Guy was full of excuses if I remember right. Then moved from where they took it.
They are too cheap to buy another. Really don't fish either except off the end of the dock.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

They used to charge .50 to park in their parking lot . Times have changed now days residents are up in arms if someone lets others on private lakes through their property .Used to be a dozen private lakes around me with rentals on them years back . All gone now .


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess that's even more of a waste Mike, but if you wanted to fish off your own dock that's OK.
Gavin & McCarthy are a couple more off the list too. 
I remember those good ol' days, and back then it was a much nicer, friendlier, kinder world with far less self entitled A-whipez.... Willing to start a fight over nothing. 
The ones who complain are the first to pig a place out and ruin it for the others that respect the areas they walked in....


----------

